

Two Years of Experience Doesn't make you "Senior" - iliastsagklis
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/06/two-years-of-experience-doesnt-make-you.html

======
iuguy
I think the article misses the point that some companies (mainly big ones) do,
which is bump people's titles up so they can bill customers more. At
Mandalorian we don't even have formal job titles as such. It's usually "X will
be leading, Y will be on the job and Z's handling account management".

